# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Event] Les péripéties de Silam Martel'cordes

## Maximelene

*Oyez, oyez, braves gens !*

Le mythique (et terriblement sous estimé dans les milieux autorisés) barde Silam Martel'cordes vous donne rendez-vous pour une représentation exceptionnelle.

Au programme : aventures incroyables, monstres & bandits, terres merveilleuses et défis incroyables.

Découvrez les aventures de Silam Martel'cordes comme vous ne les avez jamais vues ou entendues (ou lues, recueil disponible en 3 tomes aux éditions Le Petit Tyrien), grâce à la fabuleuse technologie Asura du Reviv'tout© (technologie brevetée, une décharge devant être signée vous sera remise avant toute utilisation) !

*Rendez-vous le dimanche 31 mars, à 21h, aux Champs de Gendarran !*

----------


## Flipmode

::wub::

----------


## Maximelene

_Silam remontait d'un pas lent les chemins pavés de l'Arche du Lion, évitant précautionneusement les corps inertes des poivrots baignant dans l'alcool bas de gamme. La douce lumière de l'aube éclairait peu à peu la cité pirate, révélant aux yeux innocents le résultat des évènements de la veille. Silam estima néanmoins que le nombre d'habitants de l'Arche n'ayant pas participé à la fête devait être assez réduit. Voire inexistant.
Cette pensée le réjouit au plus haut point.

S'engageant sur l'un des pontons de bois menant au quartier ouest, le barde croisa le chemin d'un patrouille de la Garde du Lion. Les soldats avaient le teint frais d'hommes venant de se lever. Silam tâcha de dissimuler son visage. Si ces gardes n'avaient pas encore eu vent des évènements de la nuit, il ne tenait pas à ce que son visage soit gravé dans leurs mémoire lorsqu'ils le découvriraient.

Prenant garde à éviter d'autres patrouilles, Silam se dirigea prestement vers la bicoque de bois sale qui lui servait de demeure, engoncée entre deux habitations plus larges. A peine eût-il poussé la porte grinçante qu'il fût accueilli par un coup violent porté à son estomac. Le choc le força à se plier en deux, portant son visage à la hauteur de son agresseur. Un asura au regard féroce se saisit de son col, et plaça ses yeux en face des siens.
- Silam, vérole de troll, où est-ce que tu étais encore fourré ?! Je t'attends depuis une heure !
- Je... Mais... Je... La fête... bégaya le barde qui avait subitement perdu ses moyens, courbé dans l'embrasure de sa porte, un asura accroché au veston.
- Arrête de bégayer, barde de pacotille, et épargne moi tes explications. Je suis au courant de ta minable fête, et je sais aussi qu'il ne s'agissait que d'une diversion organisée pour couvrir un cambriolage. Et je m'en tamponne comme de mon premier rotocalibreur à propulsion coaxiale variée ! Je suis là pour te rappeler notre arrangement. Arrangement que tu sembles avoir oublié !
L'asura avait à peine terminé sa phrase qu'il assénait une violente gifle sur la joue de Silam, avant de daigner enfin le libérer. Le dos du barde craqua lorsqu'il se releva.
- Je n'ai pas oublié notre arrangement, Texx, j'ai juste subi un... léger contretemps, tenta Silam en se frottant la joue.
- N'essaie pas de m'embrouiller avec tes excuses, Silam, ou je ferais en sorte que tu visites à nouveau les geôles de l'Arche. Je sais que tu t'y est fait quelques amis. Contente toi de me fournir mes cobayes. Je me fiche de savoir comment : je veux mes cobayes !
Silam soupira bruyamment. Le contrat qu'il avait signé avec Texx s'avérait plus compliqué à honorer que prévu, mais il avait besoin de l'asura, et de son influence sur les autorités de l'Arche.
- Ne t'en fait pas Texx, tu auras tes cobayes, je peux te l'assurer, répondit le barde en affichant son sourire le plus enjôleur, qui ne parût pas avoir le moindre effet. J'imagine que tu ne comptes toujours pas m'expliquer le but de tes expériences ?
Texx ne répondit pas, se contentant d'afficher un visage plus antipathique encore que d'ordinaire, ce que Silam considéra comme un exploit, avant d'envoyer au barde un coup de pied dans la cheville.
- Ferme la, résidus de foie de dolyak, et contente-toi d'honorer ta part du contrat, ou je te promet que je reviendrai !
Texx n'attendit pas de réponse et, contournant un Silam réduit au silence, quitta la masure d'un pas aussi lourd qu'un asura pouvait se le permettre.

Écartant son cistre du divan, Silam s'y laissa tomber lourdement. Les jours à venir ne seraient visiblement pas de tout repos..._

----------


## Ptit gras

Bien que j'ai trouvé l'idée et l'investissement appréciable, j'aurais préféré que l'event se déroule après les missions de guilde.
Merci.

----------


## Maximelene

Le but étant justement de rendre les missions de guilde plus conviviales, ça n'aurait pas eu grand intérêt  :;): 

*Classement des groupes :*
Rytlock - 14 points
Logan & Zojja - 12 points
Caithe - 8 points
Eir - 6 points
Snaff - 5 points

----------


## Maderone

Caytay supayr ! Mayrcy !

----------


## Ptit gras

Je t'assure que pour une partie non négligeable et silencieuse des canards, l'intérêt aurait été de partir plus tôt. 2 heures c'est longuet !

----------


## Kiyo

Un grand merci en effet, ce fut une très bonne soirée, tant pour le côté narratif qui donne un plus appréciable aux missions (félicitation d'ailleurs pour la mise en forme de l'histoire et la patience  ::P: ) que pour la découverte de la course. La chasse à la prime surtout a été bien plus fun faite ainsi.

----------


## Rikimaru

J'ai vraiment bien aimer vivement que mon Ingé arrive 80 et gg Tatsu. :;): 

---------- Post added at 23h32 ---------- Previous post was at 23h29 ----------

Ah aussi je m'voyais bien.

----------


## NayeDjel

Merci Max, c'etait très sympa ! Et effectivement j'ai trouvé ca vraiment cool par rapport à la chasse classique !

----------


## purEcontact

> Je t'assure que pour une partie non négligeable et silencieuse des canards, l'intérêt aurait été de partir plus tôt. 2 heures c'est longuet !


Maximelene a surement dû se faire chier pour organiser une soirée, la "partie non négligeable et silencieuse des canards" évitera donc tout commentaire désobligeant et se pointera désormais le jeudi soir pour leech ses recommandations.
Cordialement.

Bon sinon, j'avais pas envie d'être sur mumble ce soir, y'avait la bouse infame "harry potter et le prince de sang mêlée" que je n'avais jamais vu et que je me devais de voir.
Du coup, j'ai raté le coté roleplay m'ai ça m'a pas empêché de faire les différents event.

J'ai été surpris pas la mission de guilde T3 sans scout qui a, bizarrement, été couronnée de succès.
On avait essayé de faire comme ça la première fois, ça été chaotique mais à force d'en faire chaque semaine, les canards savent où chercher les primes.

Dimanche prochain, si il n'y a pas d'event aussi organisé que celui de ce soir, on commencera par la course.
Ça laissera aux retardataires entre 20 et 25 min pour rejoindre la course et se tenir près pour la chasse à la prime qui suivra.
Il me semble que ça palliera au problème des canards qui arrivent toutes les 2 minutes et qui demandent sur le chat guilde / mumble "on fait quoi ? on va où ?" alors qu'on est en pleine traque.

----------


## Maximelene

Rien de prévu de particulier dimanche prochain (on peut pas faire un event à chaque fois), du coup effectivement commencer par la course peut être une bonne idée.

Il semblerait aussi que les missions de guilde aient reset avec la mensuelle. Il faudra voir s'il s'agit des récompenses de guilde, ou uniquement des récompenses personnelles. dans le premier cas, il faudra refaire les 3 missions d'ici le reset, dans le second cas, une chasse de guilde ainsi qu'une course suffiront.

----------


## Ptit gras

> Maximelene a surement dû se faire chier pour organiser une soirée, la "partie non négligeable et silencieuse des canards" évitera donc tout commentaire désobligeant et se pointera désormais le jeudi soir pour leech ses recommandations.
> Cordialement.


Premièrement, ô Mossieur le grand défenseur de Maximelene, j'ai déjà rendu honneur à son travail dans mon premier post et je suis pas persuadé qu'il ait besoin d'une assist pour répondre. Cordialement.

Deuxièmement oui je viens leecher les récompenses et aider la guilde à faire ses recommandations. La guilde pourrait se passer de moi en effet, et moi pas d'elle. On pourrait donc résumer ça à un leech pur et simple mais là n'est même pas la question.
Avec tout le respect que je dois à tout le monde, l'event RP ça m'en touche une sans me faire bouger l'autre. Les animateurs ont mis en place un jour et une heure pour faire les missions de guilde, je viens pour faire les missions de guilde. Tu veux mettre ton event à la place, très bien, mais tu me préviens de la date et de l'heure des missions de guilde s'il te plaît gentil animateur.

C'est tout simple, mais j'aurais pu me pointer à 22h hier et bosser en attendant, plutôt que d'être retenu une heure pour faire un jumping puzzle et un /dance*.

----------


## purEcontact

D'une part, je suis pas le grand défenseur de Maximelene en particulier mais de ceux qui s'emmerde à faire des évènements un minimum construit.

D'autre part, pour enchainer les missions de guilde sans mise en en scène particulière il faut venir le jeudi. Tu seras sûr de faire les events sans avoir à attendre avant / après / entre chaque.

Concernant ton soit-disant hommage, tu remercies l'organisateur pour mieux lui dire que l'event t'as fait chier...

Bref, si vous voulez faire vos recommandations et que l'idée de passer un peu plus de temps que celui nécessaire pour les terminer vous déplait : jouez le jeudi soir.

----------


## Ptit gras

Et quel est le problème à saluer son boulot sans y avoir pris du plaisir ?



Donc les missions de guilde ne sont plus le dimanche mais le jeudi ?

----------


## Yeuss

Non non, y'a les 2 jours de dispo depuis le début.
Le jeudi est consacré aux rush récompenses persos pour les absents ou aux personnes ne pouvant pas être là le dimanche soir. C'est du rang 1 de chasse par exemple.
Mais le dimanche, on fait tout pour gagner les points de la guilde.
Après, c'était un peu long hier par rapport à d'habitude, mais c'est aussi la première fois qu'on finit si tard, je n'ai pas été gêné vu que c'est férié aujourd'hui.

Merci aux organisateurs.

----------


## silence

> Et quel est le problème à saluer son boulot sans y avoir pris du plaisir ?


Règle numéro un des relations sociales, toute activité organisée doit être suivie d'une critique positive et enthousiaste. 

Comme je me contrefout d'entretenir ma relation avec maximelene je me permettrai de dire que j'ai trouvé cela complètement nul, tant dans la forme - ni RP, ni accueillante, ni maitrisée - que dans le fond - puisque le dimanche est le jour ou nous cherchions à avoir les recommandations à tout prix. Comme je n'ai pas la possibilité de venir le jeudi et que l'intention reste louable je m'abaisserai à l'avenir à leech - sic - les prochains dimanches si d'autres évents du type sont organisés pour les enrober. 
Il sera par contre impossible de maintenir le psedo côté aléatoire de la chasse sur les soirées sans évent et au contraire nécessaire de remplacer cela par une soirée de rattrapage fixe - ce qui en théorie n'était pas le cas officiellement jusque là quoi qu'en dise Yeuss. A ce sujet merci pour l'annonce dans le topic dédié Purecon.

----------


## Kiyo

> Après, c'était un peu long hier par rapport à d'habitude


Et encore, je ne suis même pas sure que la chasse ait finalement finie plus tard que les autres dimanches où on passait un bon moment avant d'avoir scouté toutes les cibles ce qui faisait qu'on la lançait tard. Au final au lieu de passer ce temps à scouter un mob on l'a passé à écouter une bonne histoire, faire une course de puzzle en équipe et faire une photo de guilde, bref, tout bénef  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Je note qu'une partie des canards veut juste faire ses missions de guilde en mode "corvée", le plus vite possible, sans s'amuser (sans doute pour retourner farmer après un truc qu'ils ont déjà fait 250 fois, mais c'est un autre sujet).

Mais j'ai aussi noté que d'autres voulaient un peu de changement de temps en temps. Et comme j'aime bien essayer de faire plaisir à tout le monde, ce genre d'event aura lieu à nouveau, pour le plaisir du second groupe (mais rassurez vous les premiers, pas si souvent, vu l'organisation que ça demande, et les retours de certains, y'a plus motivant  :;):  ).

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Il sera par contre impossible de maintenir le psedo côté aléatoire de la chasse sur les soirées sans évent et au contraire nécessaire de remplacer cela par une soirée de rattrapage fixe - ce qui en théorie n'était pas le cas officiellement jusque là quoi qu'en dise Yeuss. A ce sujet merci pour l'annonce dans le topic dédié Purecon.


J'ai rien compris.  ::o: 

En gros, *pour les canards sociaux qui ont envie de s'amuser et de se divertir tout en participant à la vie de la guilde (et en cumulant 4 jaunes), retrouvez-nous le dimanche soir à 21h tapante pour les missions de guilde.*
Les autres, ya le jeudi. Ya toujours eu le jeudi.

----------


## Ptit gras

Mais pourquoi vous faites pas votre super event RP *après* les "corvées" ? Les pas contents on peut retourner à nos occupations et vous avez votre super event !

Non ?  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

Parce que c'est pour essayer de transformer les events de guilde en quelque chose qu'on ne qualifierait pas de corvée. Essayer d'enrober le tout pour que ça passe moins comme du farm bête.

----------


## purEcontact

> Si je peux me permettre, la soirée *"En r'tard, en r'tard, j'ai rendez vous quelqu'part."* aurait été plus adaptée à ton retour en *PvE* avec les canards. Et c'est vraiment en toute amicalité, sans troll ou autre arrière pensée que je le dis.

----------


## Rikimaru

Avec des scènes filmés ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

J'ai du mal à te comprendre purE, je veux bien un JELB.

Et vous inventez des choses ou il n'y a rien, la "corvée" comme vous l'appelez c'est pour vous, parce que moi je m'éclate à faire les missions de guilde. Mais pas l'event RP, désolé.

----------


## silence

> Je note qu'une partie des canards veut juste faire ses missions de guilde en mode "corvée", [...]


Une partie des canards veut jouer à un jeu et s'amuse ce faisant sans avoir besoin de rajouter un texte à déclamer entre chaque phase - ce qui n'est pas du RP et te réclame d'autant plus de travail que tu es seul à préparer la chose. Une autre partie des canards préfère peut être s'amuser avec cela.




> Y a toujours eu le jeudi.


Non, y a toujours eu un lancement psedo aléatoire de la chasse les soirs sans event, soit les lundis ou jeudis. Je n'ai jamais trop fait attention et il est possible qu'il n'ait, en pratique, jamais été lancé que les jeudis mais ce n'était pas par principe. 
Ce serait tout de même un minimum que les animateurs se tiennent au courant de ce que les membres de la guilde prennent la peine d'organiser.  ::trollface:: 

Par contre on notera que cela passe très bien en lançant la chasse sans scouting. Ca pourrait changer selon les mobs à trouver mais c'est en tout cas une bonne idée, plus fun si cela s'avère possible systématiquement.

----------


## Maximelene

> Et vous inventez des choses ou il n'y a rien, la "corvée" comme vous l'appelez c'est pour vous, parce que moi je m'éclate à faire les missions de guilde. Mais pas l'event RP, désolé.


Cool, toi tu t'éclates. D'autres, non. Donc plutôt que d'imposer à ceux-ci de se farcir chaque semaine *ta* vision de comment ça doit être fait, on va *alterner*. Comme ça, tout le monde aura droit à ce qui lui convient à un moment ou à un autre.

----------


## Ptit gras

Mais tu veux pas alterner après la corvée pour avoir ta fin de soirée que tu kiffes grave ? Ou nous donner l'heure ou démarre la corvée ?

----------


## Maximelene

Il va falloir te dire combien de fois (parce que bon, ça a déjà été dit deux fois) que le *principe*, c'est de rendre les missions de guilde plus conviviales. Pas de les enchaîner comme une corvée, pour ensuite faire un event sans rapport.

Maintenant, ce que je vois, c'est qu'on a fait 3 ou 4 semaines d'affilée les missions en mode corvée, et que *à chaque fois*, j'ai eu des retours comme quoi ça serait pas mal de pimenter un peu tout ça. Des retours argumentés, pacifiques.

Et que le jour où je me débrouille pour justement pimenter ça, les retours négatifs que j'obtiens donnent l'impression d'une bande d'égoïstes qui ne veut pas partager son dimanche soir, et voudrait que chaque semaine, ce soit *leur* vision du jeu qui soit imposée à toute la guilde.

Donc on va faire clair et net : *vous n'êtes pas tout seul*. En conséquence, et afin de plaire à un maximum de gens dans la guilde, on *alternera* entre le mode corvée, et des events pour pimenter le tout. Si cela ne vous convient pas, vous êtes libres de débarquer le jeudi soir pour le rattrapage, mais évitez de pourrir les gens à qui ce genre d'event convient.

----------


## Ptit gras

Alors il va falloir à apprendre à lire cher animateur.

J'ai exprimé le fait que je n'apprécie pas ton évènement RP et donc que je n'y viendrais plus. Jusqu'à là rien de bien grave et je suis sûr que ça ne te perturbe pas tant que ça.
*Tu mets ton event RP quand tu veux, ou tu veux, comme tu veux.*

Je veux juste une date et heure précise ou je peux faire ma corvée. Point barre. C'est jeudi ? Très bien je m'arrange pour être là jeudi.

Les remarques sur l'égoïsme ça me fait doucement rire, heureusement qu'on commence pas à citer l'e-peen parce que je me sentirais mal à l'aise.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je veux juste une date et heure précise ou je peux faire ma corvée. Point barre. C'est jeudi ? Très bien je m'arrange pour être là jeudi.


Du coup, on se demande à quoi servent tes 5 derniers messages, puisque PurE a dit ça ce matin...




> Les remarques sur l'égoïsme ça me fait doucement rire, heureusement qu'on commence pas à citer l'e-peen parce que je me sentirais mal à l'aise.


C'est con, y'en avait dans mon premier message de ce matin, je l'ai enlevé.

Mais je maintiens l'égoïsme. Le fait de vouloir imposer à tous les joueurs, chaque semaine sans faute, votre vision de la façon dont vous aimez faire les missions de guilde, sans tenir compte de la façon dont les autres aiment le faire, c'est de l'égoïsme, tout simplement.

Et au passage, vu qu'on va bientôt m'accuser d'égoïsme parce que j'impose ma vision : moi aussi, je préfère faire les missions en mode corvée.

----------


## Odrhann

C'est de plus en plus ridicule.

----------


## Ptit gras

> Du coup, on se demande à quoi servent tes 5 derniers messages, puisque PurE a dit ça ce matin...


J'aurais bien aimé les avoir avant 21h hier soir ou je me suis retrouvé comme un con à attendre que la partie non égoïste de la guilde impose son /dance* à la partie égoïste.
C'était déjà le contenu de mon 3eme message sur ce topic, le premier étant pour te féliciter de ton boulot et le deuxième pour préciser la pensée d'une partie de l'assemblée.

----------


## Maximelene

> C'était déjà le contenu de mon 3eme message sur ce topic, le premier étant pour te féliciter de ton boulot et le deuxième pour préciser la pensée d'une partie de l'assemblée.


Tu m'excuses si le terme "féliciter" me fait doucement rire au vu de ton message, et si ton action héroïque pour "préciser la pensée de la majorité silencieuse", dont tu te fais visiblement le porte parole, ne me donne pas envie de t'accorder la moindre crédibilité.

Bref, le débat est clos. Certains dimanches seront consacrés à des events afin de pimenter les missions de guilde, si cela ne vous plaît vraiment pas, il vous restera le jeudi pour récupérer vos recommandations.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Non, y a toujours eu un lancement psedo aléatoire de la chasse les soirs sans event, soit les lundis ou jeudis. Je n'ai jamais trop fait attention et il est possible qu'il n'ait, en pratique, jamais été lancé que les jeudis mais ce n'était pas par principe. 
> Ce serait tout de même un minimum que les animateurs se tiennent au courant de ce que les membres de la guilde prennent la peine d'organiser. 
> Par contre on notera que cela passe très bien en lançant la chasse sans scouting. Ca pourrait changer selon les mobs à trouver mais c'est en tout cas une bonne idée, plus fun si cela s'avère possible systématiquement.


Oui mais non  :tired: 
Quand les chasses de guilde sont sorties, on a décidé que ce serait dimanche T3 assurée pour la guilde et lundi et jeudi T1 ou T3 de rattrapage pour ceux qui n'ont pas tagué.
Le dimanche c'est généralement Maxi/Pure/Vaahn/Mad et moi et le lundi et le jeudi c'est Pure. Sauf que c'est devenu dimanche/jeudi, avec possibilité de lancer une chasse T1 à la demande de canards à d'autres moments.
Jeudi dernier, PurE était dans internet, c'est Maderone qui a lancé la chasse un peu en live.
Et non, un T3 sans scouting ne se passe pas toujours bien. La preuve, un T3 jeudi d'il y a 10 jours a fail, et bien fail.

Ce serait tout de même un minimum que tu te tiennes au courant de ce que les autres membres de la guilde prennent la peine d'organiser.  :tired:

----------


## Ptit gras

Le débat est clos pour quelle raison ? Parce que tu le décides ? Parce que tu te sens sur une pente glissante ? Parce que ton ego est emmerdé du fait que tout le monde ne te pompe pas le dard après ton event ?

Je te félicite pour ta faculté à détecter l'ironie, j'avais essayé de mettre les formes dès le début. Et oui une partie de l'assemblée (silencieuse, peut être pas majoritaire) est représentée par mes messages tout simplement parce que la plupart d'entre eux ont abandonné l'idée d'avoir un dialogue avec toi. Le truc c'est que je peux parler pendant des heures, des cons j'en vois tous les jours et ça me fait pas peur, du coup je suis désolé de t'emmerder cher animateur mais la prochaine fois donne nous une putain de date et heure fixe pour qu'on fasse nos missions, plutôt qu'un "peut être lundi...ou jeudi".

Cordialement, l'égoïste au gros e-peen.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Que d'amour... c'est beau.

Moi je soutiens Maxi dans l'idée que son event role play était le bienvenue, mais par contre toutes les semaines même si c'était possible (et je sais très bien que ça ne l'est pas), ce serait certainement trop (personnellement le dimanche soir je n'ai pas forcément la dispo pour rester longtemps)
Pour moi le gros + était de lancer la chasse sans scout. Les chasses on été pensées ainsi, et finalement à 6/7 joueur par map on arrive à les trouver bien plus rapidement qu'en envoyant un scout par map, et c'est aussi ce qui explique le succès de la mission d'hier.
Bref, c'était bien sympa.... mais je m'attendait quand même à ce que le ménestrel joue un petit air  ::P: 

Et sinon... pour le reste de ce qui se dit en ce moment sur le sujet :

----------


## Kiyo

L'event avait été annoncé il y a quelques jours de cela tout de même par ce topic puis avec des précisions sur le topic des events de guilde où j'avais justement posé la question de la place des missions de guilde dans cet event, il ne s'est pas lancé comme ça sans prévenir.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Le truc c'est que je peux parler pendant des heures, des cons j'en vois tous les jours et ça me fait pas peur, du coup je suis désolé de t'emmerder cher animateur mais la prochaine fois donne nous une putain de date et heure fixe pour qu'on fasse nos missions, plutôt qu'un "peut être lundi...ou jeudi".


Merci de rester poli  :tired: 
Si Silence et toi vous consultiez *l'agenda des évènements PvE* que PurE se donne la peine de mettre à jour régulièrement, vous sauriez sans qu'on aie besoin de vous le répéter 50 fois que les missions de guilde sans RP en rattrapage sont le jeudi à 21h.

PS : Pour la 35ième fois également, si vous ne pouvez être présents ni le dimanche, ni le jeudi à ces heures, les gentils organisateurs patients vont ont déjà proposé et vous proposent encore de lancer des T1 à votre convenance.

----------


## silence

> Oui mais non.


Tu auras beau mette des smileys pour montrer ton mécontentement c'était encore annoncé dimanche dernier sur mumble comme aléatoire les lundis ou jeudis. Tu peux vérifier le planning, la chasse surprise n'est pas indiquée depuis la première semaine. C'est Purecon qui m'a toujours appris à avoir foi dans le planning de la guilde, je n'y peux rien.




> La preuve, un T3 jeudi d'il y a 10 jours a fail, et bien fail.


No, really, un event dans un jeu peu fail ? Je n'aurai jamais imaginé ca et ce n'est pas mon post précédent qui me contredira.




> Si Silence et toi vous consultiez [...]


Je me permets de corriger ton erreur, c'est le mois précédent que tu cherchais, celui ou rien n'est indiqué.  ::o:

----------


## Ptit gras

Jeudi 28 mars : rien, 3 semaines avants "chasse surprise"
Dimanche 31 mars : event chasse à la prime (P3) et non pas event RP Maximelene.

Merci pour le lien vers ce document qui confirme ce que j'avance  :tired:

----------


## Kiyo

Il y avait deux topics sur le forum plus le message de guilde qui l'annonçaient.

----------


## Odrhann

Anyway, tout le monde a ses réponses ; je suppose qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de poursuivre.

Touts ces griefs sont inutiles.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> la chasse surprise n'est pas indiquée depuis la première semaine.


C'est surprise que t'as pas compris?

----------


## silence

> Il y avait deux topics sur le forum plus le message de guilde qui l'annonçaient.


La confirmation de la conjonction de l'évent à Maxi et de la chasse n'a été apportée que la veille, à 22:00. Tu devrais le savoir, c'est toi même qui a demandé à ce que la précision soit faite.




> C'est surprise que t'as pas compris ?


Ce n'est pas trop dur que de voir la surprise gâchée chaque fois que tu regardes une boite de kinder éponymes ?

----------


## purEcontact

Votre relation avec les mouches, ça se passe comment ? Bien ?

La chasse surprise, comme son nom l'indique (et ce post, ah et celui là aussi) est basée sur l'aléatoire.
Un "aléatoire" très formaté puisqu'il est lancé que quand il n'y a pas d'event.

Première semaine, il a été indiqué sur le calendrier puisque tout le monde râlait : "j'aime pas les surprises, ouin ouin".
Deuxième semaine, je comptais le lancer le mardi mais la soirée serious change d'horaire au dernier moment passant du lundi / mercredi au mardi / mercredi. Sans avertir personne ? Bah oui : "SURPRISE !".
Troisième semaine, je lance encore un jeudi sur demande d'un canard qui n'était pas là du vendredi au mardi (week end chez les germains).
Quatrième semaine, je n'ai plus d'accès au web, j'indique donc quand je comptais lancer l'event : jeudi. 

Bref, secret de polichinelle, la soirée "aléatoire / surprise" se fait tout les jeudis.
La différence avec un évènement "legit" c'est qu'il n'est pas indiqué sur l'agenda.
Maintenant, j'ai décidé de l'indiquer puisque les leechers râlent.

Maintenant la soirée de dimanche.
C'est une soirée qui, historiquement, est réservée aux évènements PvE un peu étoffé.
L'arrivée des missions de guilde a permis de transformer la fréquence d'un event par mois à un event par semaine.
Du coup, toutes les semaines, on se retrouve à faire toutes missions de guilde de manière mécanique, du simple bash.

Maximelene a voulu faire un évènement PvE étoffé parce qu'il a reçu la demande de plusieurs joueurs de faire autre chose qu'un simple bash.
Les remarques de Ptit gras étaient donc complètement déplacés par rapport à la nature de l'event (d'où ma référence à un post de celui-ci disant que j'avais rien compris au 3W serious).

Du coté de l'organisation, on essai de faire le nécessaire pour répondre aux besoins et aux demandes de tout les joueurs, autant en PvE qu'en 3W.
Par conséquent, on a mis à disposition 2 soirées pour contenter tous les joueurs.

Comme je l'ai déjà expliqué, organiser un évènement, c'est chiant.
Avoir un minimum de considérations pour ceux qui prennent le temps de proposer quelque chose pour vous divertir, c'est tout ce que je vous demande.

Vous n'aimez pas un évènement ? Soit.
Dans ce cas, vous postez de manière argumentée et constructive sur ce qui ne vous a pas plus.

----------


## Ptit gras

> Les remarques de Ptit gras étaient donc complètement déplacés par rapport à la nature de l'event


Non, tu as toi aussi des problèmes de lecture. Et tu pourrais au moins avoir la décence de faire comme si je lisais le topic.

Je savais qu'il y avait cet évènement, je suis venu pour voir. J'ai pas aimé je reviendrais pas et basta. C'est mon choix comme dirait Evelynne Thomas.
Maintenant que je sais que je ne reviendrais pas, j'aimerais une date précise pour les rattrapages de mission de guilde pour pouvoir m'organiser. Point barre. Et cette date n'était pas claire jusqu'à...aujourd'hui. Bizarre.

Sauf que vous en avez fait un pâté tous les deux parce que c'est un joueur que vous classez dans le "groupe du 3W" qui fait la remarque. Les "groupes 3W", "groupe PvE", la "corvée",... c'est des termes que vous employez au contraire des joueurs que vous classez dedans qui, eux, n'en n'ont rien à faire et passent beaucoup de temps à jouer aux deux.

Maintenant le "débat est clos" selon Maxime, et Maderone a fait le taf de mon côté (merci).

Ciao les PvEboys  ::trollface::

----------


## Korbeil

Clivage ! : popcorn :

----------


## tibere

> Et oui une partie de l'assemblée (silencieuse, peut être pas majoritaire) est représentée par mes messages tout simplement parce que la plupart d'entre eux ont abandonné l'idée d'avoir un dialogue avec toi.
> .


Je remplacerais bien le toi par un all plus générale dans la phrase de ptit gras....c'est quand même vite que ça monte dans les aiguës pour des trucs pas très très grave.
On peut être silencieux et n'en penser pas moins .
On peut être silencieux juste parce que, ce qu'on aurait à dire ne relève pas d'une importance à ce point primordiale qu'il faille ouvrir son bec.
On peut être silencieux parce que d'autres l'ouvrent beaucoup et que tout semble dit. 
ça c'est pour défendre les silencieux, dont je suis ^^

Un canard dit juste qu'il s'est pas éclater...pendez le !
ça n’enlève rien aux animateurs qui se cassent les plumes à faire danser des cannes.
Un autre met pleins de smiley ..coupez lui la crinière !!
Untel farm 650 fois le même évent..pas de ça chez nous !

Vous comprenez bien qu'a suivre ce qui se dit là, dans ce topic-tribunal, on va finir par appartenir au clan du jeudi ou au clan du dimanche.
C'est pénible.
Il faut pouvoir se pointer un jeudi ou un dimanche en fonction de sa disponibilité sans que ça ne veuille rien dire en sens caché.
Merci à tout ceux qui ont envie qu'on leurs disent merci ^^




Spoiler Alert! 


je parle pour rien dire ;o)omg

----------


## Guitou

De rien.

Par contre on peut cumuler le clan du jeudi et celui du dimanche en fonction des dispos ?

----------


## purEcontact

Jeudi soir : event "rapide" sans mise en forme.
Dimanche soir : event avec possibilité de mise en forme.

Rien n'empeche de faire les 2.

----------


## Duvhaldor

Ou alors, pour satisfaire tout le monde, organisation de l'event pour satisfaire les uns, ok, et du coup pour satisfaire les autres, au lieu de faire (je prends l'ex de dimanche):

Jumping, Chasse, danse et course
Chasse , course, jumping et danse le tout avec "l'enrobage event"

Ceux qui veulent partir tot, pourront le faire et ceux qui veulent un event pourront rester.

Je vois vraiment pas pourquoi il y aurait tout ou rien. Vous parlez d'égoisme, mais faut se regarder avant de parler.
Tu passes 72h sur un projet, c'est pour ca que le boss/prof/osef va te dire c'est bien alors que c'est de la merde/qu'il a pas aimé/retard/etc..

Ce n'est pas parce qu'on aime pas l'event que l'on a pas envie de participer aux missions de guildes qui réunissent beaucoup de monde, ce qui est plaisant, il en faut peu pour être heureux.

Pour ma part, l'idée de l'event est pas mal, mais la mise en scène "je lis mon texte et je sais pas quoi dire quand je le perds" c'est passé très moyen, c'est le genre de truc ou alors tu le fais à fond ou alors pas du tout parce que ca ressemblais pas à grand chose (de mon avis), pis je suis pas fan de ta voix, mais bon ça tu peux rien y faire. L'idée des groupes, bonnes, mais pas assez approndies, 50% des mecs savaient pas ou aller et quoi faire ni a quel groupe ils étaient rattaché, faut organiser un peu plus ce coté là. les chasses sans scout c'est le bien, ca rajoute du piment à la chose et c'est SUPEURRRRR mieux comme ca, même si il y a des chances (petites vu le nombre faut pas déconner non plus) de fail. Sinon pour le reste j'ai mis avant. 
Je vais faire mon prof,
de A à F
idée A
rendu D
ouverture d'esprit (pour tout le monde) hors concours

----------


## purEcontact

Pourquoi ça relance de 10 sur ce sujet toutes les heures ?

Vous voulez pas faire un "event" mais juste les missions ? Venez jeudi soir.
Vous voulez faire un event un peu plus conviviale que les missions ? Venez dimanche soir.

Deux façons d'envisager les missions de guilde, deux soirée pour contenter tout le monde.

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense que ça n'était pas clair jusqu'à présent, je pense que ça l'est désormais.

Et je pense que c'est parti en live (et que le sujet du clivage est relancé) parce que la discussion est doucement parti en live, progressivement, de post en posts...

----------


## Mr Slurp

Faites comme plein de gens dans la guilde... pour râler moins, jouez plus  ::lol::

----------


## Guitou

> râler moins


 KEUEUWÂÂÂ !?

Jouer sans râler ? Sérieusement ?  ::|:

----------


## Caf

> KEUEUWÂÂÂ !?
> 
> Jouer sans râler ? Sérieusement ?


Le mec qui joue sans râler n'est pas un CPC.  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> Le mec qui joue sans râler n'est pas un CPC.


Tellement vrai. :Emo: 




> Faites comme plein de gens dans la guilde... pour râler moins,*ne jouez plus*


Ça marche aussi.

----------

